# opinions on my back



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

have trained natty for many years on/off (due to back trouble), anyway never really seen my back before, so my workmate photographed me today. What do you guys think? Just fancied some honest opinions really.


----------



## Speedway (Nov 25, 2011)

Can not see it, you have a shirt on lol


----------



## silver (Feb 18, 2010)

Speedway said:


> Can not see it, you have a shirt on lol


Exactly what I was thinking :laugh:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

smart****  can't strip off, i'm in a fibreglass factory.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

u`ll need someone with x-ray vision


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

put a tighter tshirt on with better posture..shoulders back chest out etc,or

put a couple of scaffold planks under each arm lol.


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

:confused1:


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

after much ridicule from the missus about vanity, she finally took a shot. So here i am topless  ps, excuse the tattoo, i know they're sh1te.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

What are your stats buddy? If your 6'2 then your a unit, what bf% do you think you are ?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Too much emphasis on traps and not on delts, gives you that sloping shoulder look that seem to be popular nowadays.

I'd try and bring the delts up a bit with side lateral DB raises and heavy overhead pressing.


----------



## corporates (Nov 12, 2006)

Fair bit of size there shauny, have cleaned the image up a bit, now clearer.defo need bigger delts.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

GShock said:


> What are your stats buddy? If your 6'2 then your a unit, what bf% do you think you are ?


5 foot 10, about 20% i reckon. Just started trying to cut, which is bloody hard as i love my food.


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Smitch said:


> Too much emphasis on traps and not on delts, gives you that sloping shoulder look that seem to be popular nowadays.
> 
> I'd try and bring the delts up a bit with side lateral DB raises and heavy overhead pressing.


currently training at home as limited funds, so just been doing heavy compound movements. Have a bench and barbell with about 85kg of weights.


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

Shauny - honest opinion - you have a massive amount of width to your back but little what I would term muscle density or muscle maturity. Difficult to see any detail due to being up around that 20% bodt fat mark.

I disagree about the traps - yours are not over developed - but I do agree about needing to work the Delts, and don't forget the rears!! Amazing how many guys you see walking around with great front caps - from benching and limited if no - rear delt.

What is your training like on back? Deadlifts, bent over rows - upright rows - chins?


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

SteHowie said:


> Shauny - honest opinion - you have a massive amount of width to your back but little what I would term muscle density or muscle maturity. Difficult to see any detail due to being up around that 20% bodt fat mark.
> 
> I disagree about the traps - yours are not over developed - but I do agree about needing to work the Delts, and don't forget the rears!! Amazing how many guys you see walking around with great front caps - from benching and limited if no - rear delt.
> 
> What is your training like on back? Deadlifts, bent over rows - upright rows - chins?


Thanks for your opinion. As i have said, have been hampered for years with back trouble and still have my bad days now occasionally. As i'm training at home right now, i do deads, barbell/dumbell rows and/or yates rows. Do bent over laterals with shoulders. I know i'm fat, have always trained for strenght and size. Trying to do my first ever cut now. I'm about 4 weeks in and finding it hard as i have a huge appetite, but so far have stuck with it.


----------



## SteHowie (Apr 4, 2012)

What back trouble do you suffer from?

How are you approaching your cutting?

If you like your grub - as I do, then I would recommend clean eating and not dieting.

Dieting to me is cutting things out - and if you area big lad - that is out of the question. I am 9 weeks out and stil up around 5000 calories every day, but all very clean unprocessed foods and no cheats. It also really helps if you have an aim and a goal at the end of the cut - holiday, show, photo shoot - or it is nigh on impossible to nail the look you really want.

Plus you will probably not shred - first time around. Make a realistic goal and go and get it.

Shout if you want support


----------

